# 2011 GTR vs Z06 Carbon



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good vid


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Good vid, GTR wins again


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Does the 2011 GTR do a little roll foward in Launch mode.

I think what the car does in the initial stages of launch looks different from that shown, for example, in the Edmunds video in 2008 using an early JDM car.



YouTube - Nissan GT-R: World´s 1st Full Test - Inside Line Exclusive


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

The OP vid was good to watch. See how fast his hands were with the Z06...talent, scary. Personally having no talent or wish to scare myself [email protected] I'm happy to be in the get in and go supercar. Don't the others make a great noise though.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Z06 sounds good except the snappy rear end. That is interesting why it should be so compared with the live axle Mustang which has more power.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

the gtr was the fastest and easiest to drive and does not need a lot of skills to drive as stated in the video ''that is true for me ''.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Does the 2011 GTR do a little roll foward in Launch mode.
> 
> I think what the car does in the initial stages of launch looks different from that shown, for example, in the Edmunds video in 2008 using an early JDM car.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean but it's difficult to say really, all happens so quickly. The 2011 launch just seems so much smoother and less aggressive, especially when you look at that footage from inside the car, shown on the above vid.

Great post btw OP, that 'Vette looks like a handful but sounds glorious.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Does the 2011 GTR do a little roll foward in Launch mode.
> 
> I think what the car does in the initial stages of launch looks different from that shown, for example, in the Edmunds video in 2008 using an early JDM car.
> 
> ...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Zed Ed said:
> 
> 
> > Does the 2011 GTR do a little roll foward in Launch mode.
> ...


----------

